# Getting acquainted with new goats?



## mylilchix (Dec 20, 2009)

We brought our new pygmy goats home yesterday.  They're a little more active this morning than they were yesterday.  I'm wondering what I need to do to make them more comfortable with us?  

They'll eat their grain, but have been iffy with their hay (we bought hay from the lady we got the goats from so it's what they've been eating all along).  Will it just take them a few days to acclimate to their new home?

Thanks,
Sonja


----------



## lilhill (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, it will take them a few days to get comfortable with their new surroundings.  Goats hate change!  Just spend lots of time out there with them and let them come to you on their own.  You'll have them comfey and following you around like puppies in no time.


----------



## mully (Dec 20, 2009)

They are a little afraid and weary of their new home right now.  Go sit in their pen and after a little while they will come up to you and you can make friends. By next week they will be all over you


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 20, 2009)

shake the food bucket and they love you within a day or 2


I never cared about new goats joining the herd, I had over 100 goats easily and I would add them in and they would do their thing, but they always followed the herd to me when dinner was served...LOL


----------



## mylilchix (Dec 20, 2009)

FarmerChick said:
			
		

> shake the food bucket and they love you within a day or 2
> 
> 
> I never cared about new goats joining the herd, I had over 100 goats easily and I would add them in and they would do their thing, but they always followed the herd to me when dinner was served...LOL


That seemed to work tonight!  Cinnamon comes to her name, especially when I have food.  I coaxed them into their shelter with a little food, so I could lock them up for the night.

Sonja


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 20, 2009)

one thing goats know and learn real fast is WHO feeds them...hahaha


----------



## mylilchix (Dec 20, 2009)

Same with my chickens!!  lol  When they see me coming they all crowd around the gate to see if I have a treat for them.


----------



## Rock Farmer (Dec 20, 2009)

Regular animal crackers are a cheap treat, and my goats come a running for them.  You can tame them with food and patience, and it is worth it.  It is a drag if your animals are scared of you.  Good Luck!


----------



## mully (Dec 21, 2009)

Goats will do anything for food ...even get themselves in trouble.


----------



## mylilchix (Dec 21, 2009)

Day 2!  The girls stayed in their locked pen last night.  I fixed the latch so they couldn't open it.  They came right to their food bowls this morning without hesitation.  They were even letting me pet them while they ate.  I think in a few days we'll be friends.  Either that or they'll make friends with my kids and I'll just be food lady.  

Sonja


----------



## lilhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like you are well on your way with making friends.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Dec 24, 2009)

yes just be patient and animal crackers and grain do wonders.. mine also like grapes, tortilla chips but animal crackers are their favorite... time will be the biggest factor.. not all goats come out totally friendly and can be skittish for a while.. persistence and food and time will eventually win you over for them.


----------



## mylilchix (Dec 24, 2009)

They're doing really well.  Altought they aren't too happy with the 8" of snow we just got.  Cinnamon lets me pet her and waits at the gate for me.  Spice will let me pet her when she eats, but she's still more cautious.  Spice is the alpha goat though.  Thank you for all of the wonderful advice.  I love our girls!!!

Sonja


----------

